# Help With Living Room Column



## Kpmiller9 (Oct 27, 2016)

My wife and I are in the process of closing on our first house.  We love the house, but are buying it knowing that it needs some work (we enjoy that!).

One item we are struggling with determining how to handle is a weird column/area in the corner of the living room (see picture below).  It is not load bearing, and almost looks as if it was meant to be closet or small bathroom?  

We would love to demo it out completely, but we are worried that it will be tough/overly expensive to match the crown molding and texture on the walls (or that it might be obvious there was something there originally).  If we don't take it out, we don't have many good ideas as to what to do with the area.  Maybe a built in bar, or some bookshelves for a reading area?  

I am hoping people here may have some similar experience they can share, or even some ideas or opinions on what they would do.  Thanks!


----------



## havasu (Oct 28, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. Looks like it started as a closet? If it is not load bearing, that should be an easy DIY project!


----------



## nealtw (Oct 28, 2016)

What is above it?


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 28, 2016)

An exterior photo of that corner may be useful as well, because it may have been an entry.

Besides the walls and ceiling, there is also the floor.


----------



## Kpmiller9 (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks for the replies everyone.  I hadn't thought about it potentially being an entry before - that is interesting.  Would have been a very awkward entry point based on the lot layout (maybe why they moved it if that was the case).  I've attached a picture from google maps of the exterior of the house with the corner in between the columns circled in red.    

Here is a picture of the upstairs above that corner, it is the 3rd bedroom.  The corner with the shelve in it in the picture is the corner in between the columns downstairs.


----------



## frodo (Oct 28, 2016)

I was at a building where a 4'' steel post was in the bathroom.

this will sound crazy,  but it looks good

wrap the column with  log, hollowed out

paint the ceiling  [professionally]
to look like branch's  and leaves  

hang a porch swing from the ceiling/ branch


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Oct 30, 2016)

Matching ceiling texture takes a special touch but can be done almost invisibly by someone who is good at that. Wall texture is probably 'knock down' and not as easy to match seamlessly. Unless you want something to play with until you get it right (which may take a few days), you might want to consider having a professional painter handle that part, just make sure they understand you will not pay for their work till you're happy with it which will hopefully weed out the less able contractors. And don't expect perfection- that can't happen without redoing the entire area.

Doesn't seem like a problem removing the unwanted wood which will vastly improve the room's appearance.

Phil


----------



## nealtw (Oct 30, 2016)

If there is a crawlspace or basement any bearing will be in site as a beam or a pier.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 30, 2016)

it is a mystery space, for sure. Among the other things mentioned, the lighting in that area may look awkward without the separation.
Don't be in a hurry to get rid of it; it may turn out to be an excellent reading or music spot. You might even add a freestanding partition to make a cozy corner for a nap.


----------



## Kpmiller9 (Nov 1, 2016)

Hey everyone - thanks again for the responses.  My wife and I decided to go with creating a reading area with bookcases on the wall and in the corner.  We are going to investigate once we get in to the house to make sure the column is not load bearing, and if not we will likely take it out.  If it is load bearing, or we decide not to take out, we will put the bookshelves in between the existing columns.

We will try to post some pics if we end up taking out the column!


----------



## nealtw (Nov 2, 2016)

Pull the ceiling in that area first so you can be sure that floor joist don't end on the beam.


----------



## beachguy005 (Nov 2, 2016)

You should just contact, or have your Realtor contact, the previous owner and ask if it's structural or just cosmetic.  Then you'll know what you're working with.


----------

